# Cat hair on the bed



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I'm so frustrated. I cannot even begin to explain how OCD I am about my house being clean. I was given for Christmas, a shark hand vac, and I LOVE it, it works on everything, except the bed spread. I can wash it, dry it, vacuum it, and the fur still stays. I'm loosing my mind. Does anyone know of a type of fabric that won't grab cat hair that easily? This is a polyester spread from Target, Home 8 Piece Bed Set Embroidered - Blue/Grey : Target The set is beautiful, but I'm willing to get rid of it if I could find something ANYTHING that will at least be a little easier to clean. I do shut the cats out of the bedroom during the night, so I can get some sleep, but during the day, I have to keep the door open as 3 of our 4 litter boxes reside in my walk in closet/laundry room. Any suggestions? HELP! I've also used a lint roller, and yes that works great, but I'm going through 20 sheets per cleaning...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I got Cinderella, I put my huge bedspread, which I love, in the closet. It's too big to fit in my washing machine and I'd spend a fortune on dry cleaning. Even now, I would LOVE one on my bed, but I have several small blankets, all of which can go in my washer, on my bed instead.

Sorry, that was no help at all.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL! That's a lovely set. 

I have about 3 good quality twin size flat sheet that match my bed set. I spread them across the the bed(so they cover from just below the pillows and hang down over the foot of the bed a bit) and use them as hair catchers. When one gets hairy I strip it off and toss it in the laundry and put down a fresh on. Also, if I have company coming over I can strip the sheet off (as well as the ones on the couch, armchair, love seat and computer chair) and have clean hairless furniture.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Same here - my sofa is covered with 3 small blankets which get stripped off when someone comes over, to reveal a purrfectly cat-hairless sofa. :grin:


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I don't use my flat sheet, just because I always seem to get tangled up in it, I should figure out where I put it when I bought the sheets, and do that. As much as I love to see my bed made and put together, a sheet may be my only option to keep my sanity.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

We use the Gonzo for pet hair removal. It looks like a kitchen sponge, but it stays soft. And it works. We get them at the Container Store.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I still think it looks tidy and neat with the matching sheet over the bed as a 'bedspread'. You could get a contrasting color so you can see the bedspread hanging down the sides and the sheet contrasts nicely. It will still look pretty.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

I keep a towel on the bed and both cats sleep on that. 
Also if the hair does migrate I have a duvet Cover on my comforter that I can take off and wash. 
Mark


----------

